# Official Vizio 60 inch plasma (VM60PHDTV) thread



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

Vizio has announced a new 60 inch plasma (1366x768) with a list price of $2999.

I'm expecting street pricing to start out around $2500 or so.

The 50 inch set is on sale at Circuit city for $1500 right now. - I have one of the these and it's been a great set so far.


----------

